# Any one have A E9



## dawgsm (Nov 22, 2007)

I came across a used one for $299.00 any thoughts on this kahr does any one here own one .
bad good ?????


----------



## khellandros66 (Oct 1, 2007)

Get it, and call Kahr for the parts you need to modify the trigger.

The stock trigger is like 12lbs but the K9 Elite and P9 triggers are much lighter and should fit.


----------

